# Dog crate made into rat cage; Opinions...?l



## shadowgee (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey everyone. I really want to get a bigger cage for my ratties. Unfortunately, I don't really have the money to afford a big cage. So I've been thinking... I have this dog crate that I used to use a while ago. Now it just sits in the attic and I'm really considering making a rat cage with it. I'm not sure of the exact measurements yet, but it was used for my Labrador Retriever, so it's pretty big. My plan is to cover the outside and top with chicken wire, then add shelves, hammocks, toys, etc. I think it would end up looking really nice AND it would be easy to clean due to the pull out tray on the bottom AND I also think it would give my rats a lot more room. I want people's opinions on this. Do you think it's a good idea, or should I figure out another way to make a nice cage?


----------



## Cassia (Dec 29, 2012)

I reckon that's a wicked idea if you can manage to convert it properly!  Just make sure you put wire mesh over the cage so they cannot squeeze through the bars, put some levels in there, hang the hammocks etc and your away! I were considering doing the same a few months back purely for fun hehe!


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

I say give it a try! I don't see why it wouldn't work. If for some reason it doesn't, you wouldn't be out much. The wire shouldn't cost much. I think it's quite resourceful


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

I did this a long time ago with our great dane's old kennel and it worked out great! You just need to make sure the base is very well covered or they get out of the bottom. I made different floors and a tunnel from the top to the bottom with a couple hammocks and lots of hanging toys all over, worked great 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shadowgee (Jun 1, 2011)

I decided I'm definitively going to do it. Today I'm just going to work on the simple things like making hammocks and stuff. Tomorrow I'll do the wire and shelves. Hopefully it won't take too long to make, but I guess we'll see. I'll let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## aknapoli (Oct 20, 2012)

I'd love to see pictures or some sort of tutorial when you're finished


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

An easy way to do shelves is to get plastic bins from the $1 section at target, or the dollar store or whatever, and zip-tie them to the wire.  That's what my friend and I did with her home-made bin cage and it looked super cute!


----------



## shadowgee (Jun 1, 2011)

It's finished! I just finished the cage after working on it for hours. I have a few "battle wounds" (freaking chicken wire  ), but it was definitively worth it. I'll share some photos tomorrow of how it looks. I am so happy with it! ;D


----------



## buggsly (Dec 30, 2012)

I had considered whether this would be possible, seeing as I know people do it for rabbits all the time. My worry would be the bar spacing but since you used chicken wire, it seems like a good idea. c: I too am excited to see what it looks like.


----------



## shadowgee (Jun 1, 2011)

I keep trying to upload the photos I took but it's not working  I'm probably just going to post a new thread and see if it'll work then.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Are you doing it right? Post them to Photobucket and copy the IMG code.

Also, are you using Chicken wire or Hardware cloth? Rats will chew through Chicken wire in seconds like it's butter sadly. Hardware cloth is much stronger and last longer.


----------



## shadowgee (Jun 1, 2011)

I believe the package said hardware cloth, but I always figured they were pretty much the same thing, LOL.


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

I did the same thing with some pet wire. Works great 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

